# Anyone know how to improve the touch screen sensitivity?



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

There are apps out there for other Samsung devices (GTab, app is called Touch Screen Tuner or something of that sort) which decreases the minimum movement required to recognize a touch and increases the screen sensitivity. Does anyone know of an app that does that for the GNEX? Or how to do it?


----------



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

Bump! I know this is an old post, but I'm really curious about this.


----------



## amm5890 (Jun 23, 2011)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=br.shop4apps.touchscreenbooster.com&feature=search_result#?t=W251bGwsMSwyLDEsImJyLnNob3A0YXBwcy50b3VjaHNjcmVlbmJvb3N0ZXIuY29tIl0.

try this


----------



## in_dmand (Mar 25, 2012)

i am too... wold love to see this app. the app given in the link is only for the nexus s... not the galaxy nexus.


----------

